# Tren/Test/Slin w/pictures



## Mass_Monster (Jan 4, 2013)

*Height: 5' 11"
Weight: 205ish*

Im young, but old enough to be on this forum, ill be honest. I also started steroids at an early age but you can't really tell from my physique. I've ran a lot of oral PH cycles and for the last 8 months or so i've been cruising on 300mg of test and blasting and cruising. Its my decision, I understand the potential side effects, so please don't flame - as ive done my research.

*Cycle*
Test E : 300mg/EW
Tren A : 50mg/ED for 6 weeks
Humalog (Slin) : 13IUs/prewo 6 weeks

Currently on day 7 or so of tren and about day 14 for the slin. After the first injection of the tren I already felt the side effects (violent dreams/brutal night sweats) and now i can already see myself leaning out and getting stronger. The slin this run though has been sub par to say the least, no weight gain, just awesome pumps and feeling like i just got to the gym when im done with the workout.


*Background/other*
I also have a herniated disc, so you wont see my dead lifting, and my squats also suffer from this. Although my back is now almost 100%, i think im going to stay away from dead lifts for a few more months. Ive been doing back extensions to strengthen my lower back and its actually working quite well.

In early march of 2012 I tore my pec benching 315 for reps. That set me back a long way, and im still no where close to my working sets that I used to do. 

Yes my legs are weak, but they are gaining size and thats what i really only care about. As with my whole body, im the biggest i've ever been but not the strongest, but thats fine with me as I care more about size.

*Diet*
This is my biggest issue. I never have an appetite, so I often find myself under eating. However I usually aim for:
-1lb of chicken/beef a day
-protein shake (2 cups skim milk 2 scoops whey)
-protein smoothie (2 cups skim, 1/2 cup of orange juice, 2 scoops whey, 3/4cup blueberries, 4 strawberries, 1/4cup of raspberries, 1 banana, 4 tablespoons of 10% milk fat greek yogurt [this if for postworkout with the slin])
-.5lbs of steak w/ side of vegetables
-and then I indulge in calorie dense food (pizza, calzones, whatever basically)

I dont diet and I can stay at 14%bf without any cardio or anything, so im not too worried about what I eat.

*Routine*
I use a rep scheme of 20,16,12,10 on 90% of my exercises

Day 1 - Calves/Quads. 16 sets for quads and 4 sets for calves
Day 2 - Abs/Chest/Tris. 4 sets for abs + 1 for obliques and 12 sets     for chest and 12 sets for tris
Day 3 - Calves/Back. 16 sets for upper back w/ 4 sets for lower back and 12 sets for bis and 4 sets for calves
Day 4 - off
Day 5 - Calves/hamstrings. 12 sets for hamstrings and 4 sets for calves
Day 6 - abs/shoulders. 23 sets for shoulders and 4 sets for abs +1 for obliques.

*Pictures*
Some of you may recongize me from another forum, thats cool. Please dont point it out our bring up anything from other boards. If you'd like to say hi then PM me.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 4, 2013)

Looking forward to following this! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 4, 2013)

current side effects as of today:
-enlarged prostate (dribble when peeing and a tiny bit of premature ejac.) Picked up saw palmetto last night and already its helping
-Bloat (getting an AI soon [exemestane])
-Excessive estrogen (on its way down. Taking .5mg caber e3d)
-violent/aggresive/vivid dreams (its honestly kinda cool)
-trouble falling asleep
-NIGHT SWEATS (the worst possible thing)

For some reason I dont get testicular atrophy, but im not complaining about that!

Occassionly I get backpumps, but its nothing debilitating.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 4, 2013)

Grab some tadalafil (cialis) 5mg was cleard by FDA for bpa( benign prostate ) I use 20 for the great pumps( thanks to tri-terror tip) at the gym and fixed my prosser.. Go with a research chem company for it. Or ask if you need direction from a great sponsor here for tablets.. Keep up the ironwork. Legs grow the whole body so hit them hard at your age to be of great size..


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 4, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Grab some tadalafil (cialis) 5mg was cleard by FDA for bpa( benign prostate ) I use 20 for the great pumps( thanks to tri-terror tip) at the gym and fixed my prosser.. Go with a research chem company for it. Or ask if you need direction from a great sponsor here for tablets.. Keep up the ironwork. Legs grow the whole body so hit them hard at your age to be of great size..



thanks! Ill grab some soon and give it a shot!

And i know, luckily i've been pushing myself to actually hit legs, although its embarrassing cause of the working load I use. it feels nice to limp though.


----------



## Incognito1 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey mate, looking forward to following along. 
With regards to you thinking the slin for your run this time round is "sub par", in terms of weight gain I wouldn't be overly concerned about this as you have added Tren into your routine. It is quite common to not put on any scale weight when on Tren. However you will have noticeable body recomp changes which IMO are more important anyway. So try not to stress about the scales when on Tren. 
Look forward to your progress mate. Best wishes


----------



## chris698 (Jan 5, 2013)

Welcome!  Looking good bro.  I herniated two discs when I was 21 and didn't take care of them and have suffered re-occuring injury ever since.

Remember the Tren will make you stronger pretty fast, so keep your bench weight in check, so you don't re-injure your pec.

Best of Luck and keep us updated on your progress....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

You young guys and that tren.. I cough and sweat thinking about it..!


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

chris698 said:


> Welcome!  Looking good bro.  I herniated two discs when I was 21 and didn't take care of them and have suffered re-occuring injury ever since.
> 
> Remember the Tren will make you stronger pretty fast, so keep your bench weight in check, so you don't re-injure your pec.
> 
> Best of Luck and keep us updated on your progress....



what do u recommend for taking care of the herniated disc? Its been about a year since i first noticed it and now I rarely ever notice it and i would love to keep it that way!

and yes im aware of the strength with tren, in fact I believe I was running tren when I tore my pec.


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok first off, good log I hope you keep it up.  Secondly I have some recommendations
You are NOT lean enough to use slin.  Drop it immediately.

Caber doesn't help with e2 it helps with prolactin. You may very well need it for the tren, but for estro you need an AI like aromasin.

Lose the test e and get some prop.  Just trust me, even on that small amount you will hold less water.  I would do 50mg a day.

Add in a little masteron, again 50mg a day or 100mg eod would be plenty.

I would bet money you both lean up quicker and build more muscle if you trained more frequently.  Especially if you need to bring your legs up.  I would be squatting twice a week.  I don't know if that bothers your back or not.  Obviously if its not an option because of an injury that's fine.
If you can't squat I would be leg pressing and hack squatting every three or four days.  16 sets is too much, way too much unless half of those are warm ups.

Here is a list of exercises I feel you should focus on, incorporate them however you will but just do them:
Back Squats
Neutral Grip chinups
Barbell rows
Decline Bench Press
Dips
DB Curls
You do those exercises and do them frequently, and you will grow provided you're getting enough nutrition and your gear isn't bunk.


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Ok first off, good log I hope you keep it up.  Secondly I have some recommendations
> You are NOT lean enough to use slin.  Drop it immediately.
> 
> Caber doesn't help with e2 it helps with prolactin. You may very well need it for the tren, but for estro you need an AI like aromasin.
> ...



thanks for the recommendations! I dont care about holding water cause currently its winter and I like filling out my XL's. And although I know im not lean, its easy enough to lean out, so the slin doesnt concern me too much with fat gain.

I also take the caber because of the erections it gives, and cause last time I ran tren I started lactating very minorly from the aerola, so i take it as a precaution. I'm already taking exemestane, and ordering more within the next few mins

I would get more gear but frankly I dont have the money for it at the moment, however I am going to start brewing soon so I will look into brewing mast/prop.

About training more frequently. I actually just started this routine because I found I was over training/under eating and I was getting weaker and not really making any progress. I do all those exercises you listed in my workouts.

thanks again!


----------



## tri-terror (Jan 5, 2013)

Well the thing is with slin, it's real easy to gain fat with it if you are not very lean to start with, so just be careful.  If you start to get too "fluffy" you know what to do.

Those are all valid reasons to take caber, I was just pointing out that it's not used for estrogen as you alluded to in your first post.

I'm curious to see how you were training before?  Seem to be doing A LOT of volume now?
The trick to figuring out a training program that works is the amount of volume that YOU, not me or anyone else, can recover from quickly and allow you to train that muscle again the soonest.  I promise you if you can find a way to train more frequently than once per week(with an appropriate amount of volume) you will make better gains. 

You have a very decent physique for starting out, I would hate to see you spin your wheels and not get where you want to go.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

Mass_Monster said:


> what do u recommend for taking care of the herniated disc? Its been about a year since i first noticed it and now I rarely ever notice it and i would love to keep it that way!
> 
> and yes im aware of the strength with tren, in fact I believe I was running tren when I tore my pec.



Not sure if you can afford one but IMO a teeter hangup inversion table that hangs you head down relaxes the whole spine and decompresses it. I swear by mine . I got the version for 350lb and below. go try on at a relax the back store before you pay up(325$)

Start doing some core workout. Seated machine abs. Lower back machine etc and build your core to support around the spine. I always do some goodmornings, ab machine ,
lower back before i squat to warm up the core ..


----------



## portman1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'll be following along brudda


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

tri-terror said:


> Well the thing is with slin, it's real easy to gain fat with it if you are not very lean to start with, so just be careful.  If you start to get too "fluffy" you know what to do.
> 
> Those are all valid reasons to take caber, I was just pointing out that it's not used for estrogen as you alluded to in your first post.
> 
> ...



its not my first time running slin, last time I got fluffy but lost it rather easily.

my training before was "instinctive", meaning whatever I felt I could hit I would hit. But at the same time I felt like I wasn't maximizing my time in the gym.

Ill try to hit things twice per week and see where it gets me. I find myself extremely tired after the first 12 sets and often dont hit the 16 that my routine says too.




Ironbuilt said:


> Not sure if you can afford one but IMO a teeter hangup inversion table that hangs you head down relaxes the whole spine and decompresses it. I swear by mine . I got the version for 350lb and below. go try on at a relax the back store before you pay up(325$)
> 
> Start doing some core workout. Seated machine abs. Lower back machine etc and build your core to support around the spine. I always do some goodmornings, ab machine ,
> lower back before i squat to warm up the core ..



I've started doing good mornings/back extensions and its made a huge difference in a very short amount of time!



portman1 said:


> I'll be following along brudda



glad to have you!


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Enough of this under eating bullshit. Throwing in half a box of pasta a day (800 calories + olive oil calories) and a few tbsp of natty peanut butter (380 calories). 1lb of meat (steak or chicken), 4 cups skim, 2 scoops whey, some fruit, some greek yogurt - all this is my minimum at about 2800 calories. Then I eat a sand which, maybe some calorie dense food, and im at 3500+ calories.


----------



## chris698 (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree, you should concentrate on strengthening  your core.  Google "Core" Exercises to see which ones might work best for you.

I stretch my back twice a day EVERY day and have been doing that for the past 22 years.  I stretch my back when I wake up and before I go to bed.  Again, Google to see how to properly do back stretching exercises.

If it’s your lower back that has the herniated disc, then here is another trick I use with great success.  Every time I drive my car I roll up a towel and place it at the small of my back.  Doing so takes most of the pressure off my lower back, giving it a rest.




Ironbuilt said:


> Start doing some core workout. Seated machine abs. Lower back machine etc and build your core to support around the spine. I always do some goodmornings, ab machine ,
> lower back before i squat to warm up the core ..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 6, 2013)

MM u ever do the slin post wkout? That was always beneficial to me as it shuttles nutrients into the muscle that were used up like a sponge. Add a little creatine and igf1r 3  and I could pack on size quick.. 
Don't forget your liver protection too.. Tren can cause havoc on kidneys and such and synthergine or milk thistle or both are very beneficial at your age .


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> MM u ever do the slin post wkout? That was always beneficial to me as it shuttles nutrients into the muscle that were used up like a sponge. Add a little creatine and igf1r 3  and I could pack on size quick..
> Don't forget your liver protection too.. Tren can cause havoc on kidneys and such and synthergine or milk thistle or both are very beneficial at your age .



I use "Mutants slin protocol" which if u google search youll find it immediately. During the workout ur shuttling EAAs, creatine, and sugar to your muscle, than after the workout you drink shake #3 which consists of egg whites, some fruit, and oats. however my version of shake #3 was different as I can't afford to drink that many egg whites (being in college = no money).

With that being said,* I have STOPPED USING SLIN* as of today. Last night i figured tren is strong enough and i dont need to waste excess materials.

1/6/13
Shoulders
Pretty good workout. Definitely feeling the tren in the gym as im starting to get pissed off by the people that stand 1" away from the dumbbell rack. Yes I actually was mad enough that I would squeeze in between them and the rack and get what i needed; new year resolutionists won't slow my progress down. I also noticed how less bloated I am when I got a pump today. I feel like on slin, from all the sugar I have to ingest, would give me a bloated pump and would make me look flat. Today, however was much different!

Lateral Raises : 4x20, 16, 12, 10
Seated DB Press : 4x20, 13, 8, 6 (missed my target reps, but thats fine as I kept pushing myself with heavier weight)
Front DB raises : 4x20, 16, 12, 10
Rear Delt Flies : 4x20, 16, 12, 10

I was also supposed to do machine shoulder presses and machine lateral raises at the end but frankly i wanted to go home and eat. You dont realize how energy slin gives you until u stop taking it.

Now its time to eat 1/4box of pasta, a rib eye steak, a sand which, and some glasses of milk.


----------



## IRONFIST (Jan 9, 2013)

Another great log! Always good to see pics to follow the progress!!


----------



## Marshall (Jan 9, 2013)

Keep up the hard work. I wouldn't drop slin, just don't make it complicated. Use about an iu per 10 pounds of bodyweight and take it PWO. You'll reap the benefits without making it a pain in the balls to use.


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 9, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Keep up the hard work. I wouldn't drop slin, just don't make it complicated. Use about an iu per 10 pounds of bodyweight and take it PWO. You'll reap the benefits without making it a pain in the balls to use.



that would mean using 20IUs PWO and that imo is very high. I dropped the slin though because tren is more than enough!

Ill update this log soon!


----------



## Marshall (Jan 9, 2013)

You have to do what you feel comfortable with. I use more than that PWO and have excellent results with it. I know this, having used it on it's own for months. I do feel it's possibly more of a benefit for the older trainee (i.e. making it easier on the system to take in the necessary carbs and nutrients and utilize them effectively).

But I agree, though I feel it would help, it's not needed for you.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 9, 2013)

Marshall said:


> Keep up the hard work. I wouldn't drop slin, just don't make it complicated. Use about an iu per 10 pounds of bodyweight and take it PWO. You'll reap the benefits without making it a pain in the balls to use.



Serious 1iu per 10lbs? That's not just starting slin is it? That's like a max limit to gradually working up to there correct Marshall? Just so whoever reading this doesn't dive head first into a hypo situation unprepared..And other substances such as igf change amount along with other stuff used at same time IMO .I have started at 5iu and never got past ten and I'm over 200. I go hypo easily.. Low resistance..


----------



## odin (Jan 9, 2013)

Good solid base. Should be good seeing your pics as you progress through this cycle!


----------



## Marshall (Jan 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Serious 1iu per 10lbs? That's not just starting slin is it? That's like a max limit to gradually working up to there correct Marshall? Just so whoever reading this doesn't dive head first into a hypo situation unprepared..And other substances such as igf change amount along with other stuff used at same time IMO .I have started at 5iu and never got past ten and I'm over 200. I go hypo easily.. Low resistance..



You have to do your research, ease into it, and get to know your body and what it needs, agreed. 

I only use on training days, which is 2x per week, so I don't have any issues with becoming dependent, and response stays good. To me it's safe and easy to use and provides the best gains size wise. To go into it reckless is on the person that does it. Being smart about it, it's simple and safe to use with great bang for the buck, for sure.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 9, 2013)

Keep updating MM, look forward to seeing your results !


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 10, 2013)

Marshall said:


> You have to do what you feel comfortable with. I use more than that PWO and have excellent results with it. I know this, having used it on it's own for months. I do feel it's possibly more of a benefit for the older trainee (i.e. making it easier on the system to take in the necessary carbs and nutrients and utilize them effectively).
> 
> But I agree, though I feel it would help, it's not needed for you.




None of the stuff I take is needed for me! However, I may try high dosed slin PWO (like u mentioned) next run I do!




So lately the workouts are going great. Still doing the high volume/high rep and I'm seeing pretty impressive results. I've gained 3lbs while on tren (and its only been about 12 days) which IMO is impressive. I noticed that in the gym I can just keep going, i never really feel fatigued, and I BUST my ass every set. I killed back/bis yesterday and im not even sore today (which I know, soreness =/= growth). Its still surprising that I dont feel tight in my back/bis though. 

Another thing ive started doing is EATING. I now eat breakfast which I think is making a huge difference, as it an extra 800-1200 calories. I typically eat 4 large eggs, 2 pieces of toast, 4tbsp natty peanut butter, and either 16oz of skim milk or orange juice. Also been eating dirty lately, but i dont mind as tren is a miracle drug.

I've been tracking my calorie intake the last few days and i've noticed that my diet is high protein/fat and low carbs (>200grams) and i have no complaints about that.


----------



## portman1 (Jan 10, 2013)

shit, on tren I'm spent after about 45min and its a struggle to keep going.


----------



## Big-John (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking good! Glad you shared your log!


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 11, 2013)

ehhhh not too happy with these pics. Looking bloated for some reason. Got a legit order of exemstane yesterday and started taking it at 12.5mg ed, hopefully that will help. I also can't stand how "high" my nipples are located on my pecs, could be because of fat tissue on the pec though. My arms need to be thicker, and my waist needs to lose the bloat.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey mass u r  possibly just holding some water it's typical and some natural herbs like dandelion extract , green tea can pull off some water. there's a product called expel but it's a mixture of herbs like I described. Are your nipples tender or pecs sore to touch cause that's a first sign of possible gyno then do the Exemestane . Rome wasn't built in a day so don't stress brutha.


----------



## Mass_Monster (Jan 11, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey mass u r  possibly just holding some water it's typical and some natural herbs like dandelion extract , green tea can pull off some water. there's a product called expel but it's a mixture of herbs like I described. Are your nipples tender or pecs sore to touch cause that's a first sign of possible gyno then do the Exemestane . Rome wasn't built in a day so don't stress brutha.



I was thinking of getting a diuretic lately, and a natural one at that! I'll look into dandelion extract and all that, thanks!

and surprisingly they aren't sore. I've had very sore nips before (even very VERY minor lactation) and im surprised that I dont as i havent really been running any AIs for the last few months up until yesterday. Im running the exemestane just as precautionary measures and to help dry me out.


----------

